# Another Harbor Freight Gem



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice find!


----------



## DRSWoody (Aug 16, 2014)

Is this a stock item or online only?


----------



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

It was in the store at my location.


----------

